# Critique my riding (video)



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

Just wanted some expert advice on my riding. Here's a short 14 second clip of me riding down the last sort of steep section at mont-tremblant beside the gondola. 

Untitled on Vimeo

sorry for the poor quality of the video.. no go pro, just had a friend film from the bottom.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Main thing I notice is that you are hunching forward on your heelside. instead try rolling your shoulders back to stack the weight over the heel edge.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

cool thanks! got it.

yeah i'm much more comfortable with my toe edge than heel edge.


----------



## boardaddicktd (Dec 31, 2009)

idk dude i thought it looked pretty good. without studying the hell out of every frame of video, i'd say u look good. points for the gear setup too!


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Not so much a critique as a some M.A
> 
> Here is what I am seeing in your riding:
> 
> ...


thanks snowolf.
few questions.. first of all what's M.A.? lol
if i remember correctly, the turn shape is shallow because i was either trying to go really really fast or i was riding over icy patches, i don't quite remember.

what other methods of unweighting are there? i would like to try new things to improve my all around riding. 
is the upper body apearing quiet a good or a bad thing?

I want to improve my all around riding. I learned recently that i'm horrible with glades but I won't really get to work on that at my local resort. I'm much more comfortable with my toe side than heelside. I ride mainly park at my local resort and because I'm more comfortable with my toe side, I have a strong bias towards toeside tricks... i can only do backside 3s (land about 20% of the time..) front side 50/50s, really sloppy front side board slides, i'm more comfortable doing pop backside 3's than frontside and I can really only ride up one side of the half pipe properly. I drop in from my toe side and when i'm coming in on my heels... i lose all my speed and momentum in the transition of the halfpipe.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

umm also... what is the difference between carving, skidded turns, dynamic carving and dynamic skidded turns...


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

jyuen said:


> umm also... what is the difference between carving, skidded turns, dynamic carving and dynamic skidded turns...


I'm guessing MA stands for "minor adjustments".

Carving is when you boards railing through the snow on edge through a turn and your leave a thin trench in the snow like this (this is an extreme example).










Skidding is when you board edge is skidding across the snow and so the track is wider... something like the image below










I personally take dynamic to mean active in that you joints are continuously bending/unbending through out each turn, someone doing dynamic turns (carved or skidded) tends to have a good rhythm - almost a sort of bounce when linking turn to turn to turn. A static turn is when you are kind of stiff and make one turn.... and then another turns... but you don't move/bend your joint much in the turn and each turn does not follow smoothly into the next turn.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Snowolf is going to have instructor level lingo for you.

I just want to add an observation. Seeing you slash the snow at each transition seems to suggest you are forcing your transitions from heel to toe aggressively. Are you purposely doing this to snow slash?

On top of that, your motion isn't fluid so again, it looks like you're intentionally slashing the snow with your transitions. Sabato posted a vid of me cruising in the proto review thread towards the last few pages. I'm not an expert by any means, but I'm pretty fluid in my transitions in that vid. Compare to yours and you'll see what I mean by it looks like you're agressive.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

I think video is much more expressive than long explanations in this case. Just saw this video Shiverless posted of himself in a separate thread - http://www.snowboardingforum.com/ph...99-some-sliding-carving-turns.html#post482917 

He is doing textbook dynamic carved turns:






Hey Snowolf, you should get a buddy to video you and update your instructional videos so you can show the techniques (some people find it easier to imitate someone else's form).


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

I think MA stands for motion analysis or something like that.


----------

